# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  پاس نکردن دروس پیش و قبولی در کنکور؟

## mehdi5740

اگر کسی پیش دانشگاهی رو چه خرداد چه شهریور پاس نکنه ولی کنکور قبول بشه باید چکار کنه؟

----------


## Ultra

اگه پسر باشی و روزانه قبول بشی
و شهریور هم قبول نشی

میری نزدیکترین پلیس +10
دفترچه رو میگیری و پست میکنی

----------


## mehdi5740

> اگه پسر باشی و روزانه قبول بشی
> و شهریور هم قبول نشی
> 
> میری نزدیکترین پلیس +10
> دفترچه رو میگیری و پست میکنی


امسال سال اولم بود و معافیت تحصیلی دارم 
سوالم اینه که اگه روزانه قبول بشم (احنمالش کمه) و درسا رو پاس نکرده باشم میشه دانشگاه رفت؟ کلا چجوریه

----------


## mehdi5740

up

----------


## Ultra

> امسال سال اولم بود و معافیت تحصیلی دارم 
> سوالم اینه که اگه روزانه قبول بشم (احنمالش کمه) و درسا رو پاس نکرده باشم میشه دانشگاه رفت؟ کلا چجوریه


روزانه قبول بشی نری دوسال محروم از کنکوری 
حالا معافیت یک سال هست
نه دو سال

مگر اینکه پیام نور یا آزاد یه جوری ثبت نام کنی

----------


## mehdi5740

> روزانه قبول بشی نری دوسال محروم از کنکوری 
> حالا معافیت یک سال هست
> نه دو سال
> 
> مگر اینکه پیام نور یا آزاد یه جوری ثبت نام کنی


حالا اینا به کنار سوال من اینه که اگه قبول شم و بخوام برم تکلیف چیه؟ کلا میشه رفت؟ دروسی که افتادم چی میشه

----------


## :Iman1997

سوال خوبی پرسیدی منم نمیدونم دوستانی که براشون اتفاق افتاده پاسخ بدن

----------


## peymannn7

از روابط عمومی دانشگاه یا سازمان سنجش بپرس😉

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

----------


## Ultra

> حالا اینا به کنار سوال من اینه که اگه قبول شم و بخوام برم تکلیف چیه؟ کلا میشه رفت؟ دروسی که افتادم چی میشه


تا وقتی دیپلمت کامل نشه نمیتونی ثبت نام کنی
سراسری که اصلا
اما غیر انتقاعی ها معمولا یه ارفاقی میکنن که تا دی صبر میکنن پاس کنی
البته نه همشون
معمولا هم شهریه اون ترم رو ازت میگیرن

----------

